# Rear Bed Slide Out Awning



## sharon (Jan 31, 2010)

Has anyone installed an awning over the rear bed slide? How do you clean the slide out before closing it? Has anyone found a way to keep it clean when its in the out position? Any solutions besides a really tall ladder and a push broom? We just got our 210RS and havent taken it out of the yard yet but are concerned about camping under trees and not closing it on branches, leaves and such. I would be grateful for any suggestions. thanks


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We carried a long handled brush (acutally the one we got for washing the trailer). I usually looked for a rock or something to stand on. I've used picnic tables when moveable. Like you imagined the big issue is sticks or acorns...








It's really no different than any other sildeout.... except there are no standard slideout awnings that will fit....


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

A 4' ladder and a pushbroom or cleaning brush will work to clean off the slide. I keep both in the trailer at all times. Although in my Outback I have a walkable roof, and a ladder mounted to get up there, so I can climb up on the roof and sweep off the slide that way. I just like to have the ladder so that I can clean, and do whatever else I need.


----------



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a cheap 5' stepladder that I always carry, and a long handle squeegee that will clear off small debris and any water/condensation on the rubber roof without gouging it.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

You can use a air blower with a discharge extension to blow off the slide out roof.


----------

